# Berlusconi al naturale. Senza trucco e senza inganno.In vacanza.Foto



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

Ecco Silvio Berlusconi al naturale, senza trucco, senza trucchi e senza inganno (nuova strategia di "comunicazione"?), fotografo nel corso della vacanza in Sardegna insieme alla compagna Francesca Pascale ed a Flavio Briatore.

Ecco le foto


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco Silvio Berlusconi al naturale, senza trucco, senza trucchi e senza inganno (nuova strategia di "comunicazione"?), fotografo nel corso della vacanza in Sardegna insieme alla compagna Francesca Pascale ed a Flavio Briatore.
> 
> Ecco le foto



:O ma quindi ha la "parrucca" :O


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> :O ma quindi ha la "parrucca" :O


Trapianto.


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

Penso che userà quelle polverine/spray che colorano la cute...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Trapianto.



Se avesse il trapianto non sarebbe pelato in questa foto...


Comunque il viso è troppo fresco, ho visto foto ben peggiori
non è lui al naturale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se avesse il trapianto non sarebbe pelato in questa foto...
> 
> 
> Comunque il viso è troppo fresco, ho visto foto ben peggiori
> non è lui al naturale


Io ricordo nitidamente che si fece un trapianto. Evidentemente l'ha fatto solo ai lati per sembrare più naturale


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se avesse il trapianto non sarebbe pelato in questa foto...
> 
> 
> Comunque il viso è troppo fresco, ho visto foto ben peggiori
> non è lui al naturale



Non ha trucco, basta guardare gli occhi e le borse. E non è "nero" in faccia come al solito.

Ovviamente, i vari botulini sono fissi e restano.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Agosto 2016)

Non male per uno che è stato appena operato al cuore....il potere della gnocca..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io ricordo nitidamente che si fece un trapianto. Evidentemente l'ha fatto solo ai lati per sembrare più naturale



il trapianto non è definitivo, anzi.
Li ha ri-persi, semplicemente.
Adesso se li vernicia come i pupazzi che raffigurano "pinocchio". Evidentemente in comune con quest'ultimo non ha solo la quantità di minchiate prodotte


----------



## Gianni23 (15 Agosto 2016)

Puoi aver subito tutti gli interventi estetici che vuoi, puoi essere stra truccato e pubblicare solo foto estremamente photoshoppate, ma quando hai 80 anni si vede, non c'è niente da fare.


----------

